# Wordpress



## Gregoryen (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir et bonnes fêtes 2015 !! 

Voilà j'ai un souci avec l'application " Wordpress " sur iOS pour mon iPhone 6 Plus.

Quand j'ouvre l'application, il me demande mon nom d'utilisateur/E-mail, mot de passe, et l'option " ajouter un site auto hébergé ".

Quand je met l'adresse de mon site et mes identifiants, il ne les reconnait pas.

J'ai mis plusieurs formats, avec le http, sans le http, et sans le  www.

J'avais lu qu'il fallait enlever le http et le www. J'ai même mis l'adresse du site avec " /wp-login ".

Mon site ou j'ai hébergé Wordpress est " www.savewalterwhite.fr ". Comment faire du coup pour me connecter depuis iOS ? Faut-il un plugin sur mon site ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Hérisson (24 Janvier 2016)

J'ai eu des petits soucis également pour activer Wordpress, avec mon mot de passe faut que je retrouve l'info qui m'a permis de résoudre... En tout cas c'est pas un plugin le site Wordpress


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Hérisson (9 Février 2016)

Aucun problème avec mon blog de transition sur "WordPress.com", le paramétrage a été facile, par contre sur mon site auto hébergé, il y a une astuce à savoir que wordpress m'a heureusement indiqué :

Le parmétrage "XML-RPC" doit être activé :
http://monsite.fr/wp-admin/options-writing.php
Heureusement l'application WordPress vous l'indique.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

